# IVF - How do I stay calm?



## trying2013 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All
Just wondered if anyone has any tips to stay calm during this whole process? 

I'm not one of those lucky people that is able to patiently sit and wait calmly - unfortunately for my DH. I seemed to have myself under control until December when there was an explosion of friends pregnancies and now I can't get away from constant reminders of our fertility issues. We're due to start IVF around 1 June and I already have butterflies in my tummy and can feel my heart rate increase when I think about it. I'm not scared - pretty excited in fact but I'd like to be calmer and be able to think of something else other than this all consuming maddness for the next few months. 

I do a bit of yoga but have trouble fitting it in around my work times. I would normally throw myself into sport but have had to cut that right back recently for obvious reasons. 
Any help appreciated.
Thanks
Helen x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

look on you tube for meditation stuff and find something to relax you. it can really help even beyond the time you are doing it, if you see what i mean. Like if you regularly reach a deeply relaxed state you'll find you sleep better etc. 
try walking  - certainly safe until you do your cycle and even then fine if you don't overdo it. again benefits beyond the time invested. 
try going to hobbycraft or somewhere for ideas - maybe you could have a little project to take your mind off stuff. I had a wool lion kit to make on my 2wws though i confess i haven't finished it yet!


----------



## Kelly stocks (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, try Refloxology not only is it good for relaxation it's also meant to be good for infertility (kill 2 birds with 1 stone). It claims to re balance the body and un block any blockages. The foot is a mini map of the body, if you tell the therapist thy will work the ovaries and tubes sections especially.

It really is relaxing,  have it once a week and it costs 20 quid per session, but each therapist will vary.

Other than that Yoga and light CV work will be ok....

Enjoy & good luck  
Kelly xxx


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

I started my ivf today and was also really nervous and anxious about it all. I even thought I was going to make myself  sick worrying about it. I just don't mean that as an expression but I did think I was going to be shaking with nerves.


I go for relaxing walks mainly and do pranayam yoga, it helps with breathing and feeling calm. Try looking it up on YouTube. It has helped me.

Hope it helps.

Tc.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Helen,

I completely know what you mean re loads of pregancies coming to light lately and how difficult it is!!
In the last 6 months 5 of my close family and friends have all announced pregnancies. 1 was a 1 night stand!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrr.
I found it so difficult to deal with and even allowed it to affect my relationships with them all, in terms of avoiding them and not making as much effort as I would normally. Call it self preservation I suppose.....

It all came to a head one day and I literally couldn't get out of bed and had some really dark, desperate thoughts :-( That night, I dreamt of my late Grandfather and everything in the dream linked to 'new chapters in my life opening' etc.... Since that day, I have felt so much better. Odd, I know, but it worked and I am convinced he came to help me ;-)

Another thing that has hugely helped me is acupuncture and herbal remedies. My Chinese Dr put me on a herbal supplement called 'Jia Wei Xiao Yao Wan' known as HAPPY PILLS. They really worked. My mood dramatically changed and I now feel more normal than I have done in years!!!! My husband commented after 2 wks on them, that it was nice to hear me laugh again. Bless him!

I am currently on day 10 of down regulation and enjoying every minute of it. I am so excited about what is potentially around the corner, yet realistic re our chances.
Had I not started acupuncture and herbal remedies, I really dread to think of where i may be right now, emotionally!!!

Also, acupuncture is brill for fertility. The Chinese Dr I use (Dr Limin Zhu, Swansea) has a massive file of success stories and a million thank you cards from new mums and dads around her office. 
If you decide to try it, search for a reputable fertility specialist and do plenty of research on them to ensure that they are the best available. 

Sorry to ramble on but I hope this helps, even a little bit....

Em xx


----------



## missy78 (May 2, 2013)

Hi Emma

I think I need those herbal pills! But I am worried about taking anything new at the moment in case of a reaction. din;t worry for rambling , I happen to think that we all need someone to talk to and vent our concerns and anxieties. Many of us might not be very open with the fact we are going down the ivf route to get pregnant - I certainly don't share this information with many people, only family really, so it is hard to share what's on my mind with friends, but it does help to talk when I can!

x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

With you on that Missy, 100%!! You may find this odd but EVERYONE in work know that I am having IVF yet NONE of my friends. Just close family. It's like I have 2 personalities!!

Re the herbal drugs, my chinese doc took me off them before down regging as they can alter hormone levels etc, so no, you wouldn't be able to take them now. Hopefully hun, you will never need them!!!! How far into the process are you??
x


----------



## trying2013 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Ladies. 

Will definitely have a look on you tube at the meditation stuff. I already do yoga but I'm not sure about doing it after stims given the risk of twisted ovaries that I've heard of. I'm not sure how much truth there is in that though. I've already been doing crafts - glass painting, ceramic painting, paper folding and crochet - I've been quite prolific!!
Cheers
Helen x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I got 'The Belief CD' by Helen McPherson to listen to  and found it absolutely brilliant in keeping me positive and calm.  

xx


----------

